# JRCA Hokuriku 2009



## Bob (Apr 3, 2009)

JRCA Hokuriku 2009 on May 2, 2009 in Kanazawa, Japan
April 3, 2009 - 01:50 — Bob Burton
The JRCA Hokuriku 2009 will take place on May 2, 2009 in Kanazawa, Japan. Check out the JRCA Hokuriku 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=JRCAHokuriku2009

http://jrca.cc/taikai/2009/kanazawa20090502info.htm


----------

